# Prom outfit



## Charnelle (May 19, 2006)

So my friend who thinks i'm super special invited me to his Grad next month.
And i don't want to wear anything to dressy, but i want to look really cute and flirty.
I have pretty big hips, And a small bust(b). really out of porportion.
And my rib cage is strangely large. But I was wondering which of these two dresses would look best on my body type.





Which one do you like?
Also, i have wide feet, and they're size 9.5-10. So can you reccomnd any types of shoes that would go well with these dresses and still cover a fair part of the front of my feet?
pleeease


----------



## Dawn (May 19, 2006)

I think the top one may be more flattering?  I'd be afraid the 2nd one would put more emphasis on the hip area with that bow.  The first one may be more flattering for the bust area also.   If you have access to them both to try on, bring someone that can be truthfully honest so you get some good advice!  Good Luck!!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (May 20, 2006)

I LOVE the first one..its gorgeous! and I have the same shoe problem..Im a 10 but i found a cute pair of shoes for my prom..the are silver flip flops with a cute heel and have a rhinestone buckel on them..I got them at a store in the mall, but you could probably find them lots of places!either black/white would look so cute
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH!


----------



## Jessica (May 21, 2006)

I adore the 2nd dress.  Classic, timeless and a sure fire way to have all eyes on you!!!  The A-line skirt will hide your hips (and belly if you have one) and you're eyes are drawn away from your bust and toward the cute bow.  ***how do I know this?  I was blessed with child-bearing hips and a small belly  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ***  Definately try them both on and which ever one you feel MOST comfortable in----grab it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Have a great time @ Prom


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (May 21, 2006)

I was going to say the 2nd one but the first posters right that it might draw more attention to your hip area with the bow... If you could get one without a bow that might look quite lovely, so nothing distracts...


----------



## kaliraksha (May 22, 2006)

I think the 2nd one is cuter... dressier. The first one looks really summery. I like the 2nd for your body type because it's so giving that any girl even one without curves would have the same hip shape in that dress because its a full skirt. The first one looks like the material might be clingy... which is not fun with wider hips =( Is this a graduation or a prom? I think I'm confused =(  Maybe try ballet flats?


----------



## Charnelle (May 23, 2006)

Its the party/dance part of their grad.
So its still kind of formal, but not really formal
The theme is Black, White, and Red.
I really like the idea of the second dress with smokey eyes and red lips.
Sound good??
Ohh, also what about acessories eg. necklace, bracelets etc, any ideas?


----------

